# More Gun Laws for California



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Man, I feel for you guys from California, thank God I live in Texas.
http://www.latimes.com/la-pol-sac-essent...-htmlstory.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Unreal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel for them too. I know that I have to make adjustments to my personal protection when traveling between AZ and NV. NV has a democrat mentality on many issues thanks mostly to Harry Reid and his self serving Senate role. Thank god he's retiring.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

So very glad that I didn't move to California about 10 years ago, no way I would have stayed with those gun laws. Thank God I live in Kansas where I am free to use just about anything I want.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I feel zero pity for them. they dug their hole ,now lie in it. same as we are all gonna do


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

kiyote said:


> I feel zero pity for them. they dug their hole ,now lie in it. same as we are all gonna do


No, some of us will make sure we put them in the hole with a hole in them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Antlerz22 said:


> No, some of us will make sure we put them in the hole with a hole in them.


I agree with the sentiment but we all know it ain't gonna happen. americans are soft and have chosen slavery over independence.


----------

